# Natural aquariums - question?



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi. I'm looking this forum an other U.S. forums and I don't understand why people in U.S. (I'm from Europe) don't like to use in tanks live plants, wood and rock? Why are you using so many plastic and artificial materials? There are so many hardy plants that needs little maintenance (like anubias, that one would survive nuclear assault ). It's funny to me when I see topic on forum "Aquarium with LIVE plants". It reminds me at old 50's movies when there was big sign "IN COLOR". Is it such a rare thing to have natural looking tank in U.S.
I'm not trying to criticize anyone, I'm just trying to understand. 
Take a look at this two videos. The first one is very simple, low-tech beta tank. It's easy like that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcZMU4N3oiI&feature=player_embedded

The second one is very beautiful hi-tech beta tank (read a comment under neath). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ith_L-cwmBY

Try it and enjoy it;-).


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Very good question i have asked myself the same thing, And the other thing is for the price 3 fake plastic plants i can buy a whole bundle of live real plants I have a whole planted tank full of java fern, java moss, anubias and moss balls with a grow light and everything grows and spreads out so fast then when i want to breed i pull some plants out and place them in the breeding tank. nothing ever dies and the plastic plants can tear fin's so thats another down fall. But im serious look at the price for fake and real plants it's so close to being the same price why not just buy the real thing.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have live plants but my tanks never look as good as what I see on the net, nor do they spread out either lol. I love the second tank in your links that is gorgeous


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Taking care of aquatic plant's can be as expensive and hard as taking care of fish. You can buy a really nice grow light but if you dont have enough co2 then they wont really grow it will be just like you have a regular aquarium light and you can pump co2 and fertalizer into the tank but if you only have a regular light then nothing will really grow.but put all three in a tank with 6 watts per gallon and boom you have the rain forest.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

I use real plants like bamboo. But maybe the real reason ppl don't use plants is because they use salt in their tanks. Today I had to take all my plants out of my tanks cause I'm using salt. If I had a silk plant I wouldn't have too. Also my bamboo makes the waters surface slimy also another reason why people don't use plants. It's odd that you would point that out cause many fish keepers know that real plants are beautiful as they are effective!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have all live plants and driftwood in mine. I just like it that way. I did all fake stuff when I was younger. The thing is, a lot of chain pet stores in the US don't carry live plants. Or they only carry terrarium plants. If I weren't a grown up who can order her plants online, I'd be stuck with silk. And a lot of our members on this particular forum are younger.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

More natural live planted tanks in the USA have started to catch on over the past 5 or so years IMO. I think a lot of it come from people thinking that planted tanks are harder and more expensive than they really are and true enough that the high tech set-ups with CO2 and high light plants and light can get costly.

I keep nothing but the low tech planted tanks with soil/dirt substrate and I don't have any problems with them except for the massive plant growth that needs a trim every week...so not really a problem...lol....

Lights are the big thing people can get confused about and what will turn some off IMO and without proper light you can get poor growth

Plants are another confusing point to some IMO and the pet shops are not much help when they sell non-aquatic plants as aquatic plants, this discourages the hobbyist because the plants die after a while.

And then come the confusion that you have to have special lights and CO2 to keep a planted tanks that grow and thrive...and you don't, if you use the right plants to start with- the correct lights and know the limits/needs of the plants.

Planted tanks are beautiful and everyone should give them a try...at least once with all the proper stuff and information to increase chances of success......


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

The video makes it look very easy.

I keep a planted aquarium, but it is definitely much more work than if I had artificial plants. To keep my plants very healthy, I add fertilizer. When the leaves fall off, I have to make sure to suck them up during water changes. I have to keep the lights on a specific duration. 

These are three personal reasons why I believe fewer people attempt to keep planted aquariums. People have to keep more living things alive, and that just means there's quite a bit of extra care, energy, and money that goes into living aquariums.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

SemioticSleep said:


> I use real plants like bamboo. But maybe the real reason ppl don't use plants is because they use salt in their tanks. Today I had to take all my plants out of my tanks cause I'm using salt. If I had a silk plant I wouldn't have too. Also my bamboo makes the waters surface slimy also another reason why people don't use plants. It's odd that you would point that out cause many fish keepers know that real plants are beautiful as they are effective!


 
Bamboo is not a ture aquatic plant thats why your water gets slimy.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Gralius said:


> Hi. I'm looking this forum an other U.S. forums and I don't understand why people in U.S. (I'm from Europe) don't like to use in tanks live plants, wood and rock? Why are you using so many plastic and artificial materials? There are so many hardy plants that needs little maintenance (like anubias, that one would survive nuclear assault ). It's funny to me when I see topic on forum "Aquarium with LIVE plants". It reminds me at old 50's movies when there was big sign "IN COLOR". Is it such a rare thing to have natural looking tank in U.S.
> I'm not trying to criticize anyone, I'm just trying to understand.
> Take a look at this two videos. The first one is very simple, low-tech beta tank. It's easy like that.
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't use them (live plants) because they are heard to cause extra work and a live plant might get M-O-L-D.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Not if they are maintained properly.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

speaking of mold my betta bulb molded. I've gotta fo a 100 percent on my 5 gallon when I get off work tomorrow!~ >.<

The awful thing is it got ALL OVER my anubias! It's not hurting it so far but it still upset me!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that those bulbs can get moldy.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

yep. I got SUPER mad. >=[ It's in my 5 gal and I had one in my hospital tank with genie for a little bit. I've done a 100% since then so it's all cool but still. >=[ GRRRR!


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are using plants like anubias, java fern and moss, you only need 6W of light per gallon, liquid carbon (about 10$) and fertilizer (about 10$). In small tanks, like betta tanks, this two thing can last 10-12 months. CO2 isn't needed in low tech tanks. I have 30G planted tank and I don't use CO2 and everything is looking nice inside.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

To answer the original question the pet stores near me carry a few plants, but they keep theirs in the tank with the fish and I'm scared I'll bring home ich. I might order online tho...


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

For me, it's really because of convenience. I live in a pretty small town. The biggest retailer is Wal-Mart. And Wal-Mart doesn't sell live plants for aquariums. (The nearest Petco is an hour's drive away.)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Too much money for a live plant.....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> For me, it's really because of convenience. I live in a pretty small town. The biggest retailer is Wal-Mart. And Wal-Mart doesn't sell live plants for aquariums. (The nearest Petco is an hour's drive away.)


I have had pretty good luck getting some stuff off of Ebay & AquaBid. Of course, you have to check the seller's feedback, but there ARE good sellers on those sites!!!!


----------



## BlackLabelAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Too much money for a live plant.....


Come on now...even in Hawai'i I can get bunched plants for $1. Be careful who you buy from, as was said already- you can take home Malaysian trumpet snails without even knowing. The first 5 or so are cute; the next 100 become a problem!

+1 on the natural tanks...I don't know how any tropical fish can live a happy life without some kind of vegetation around them. Plus, it improves the water chemistry!


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

It's common knowledge that Americans are fat, lazy and stupid. I work 60 hours a week and hardly ever get a day off (when I do, I sleep) and don't have the time to cut plants or deal with dying one's (or dying fish for that matter).

Most Americans would rather spend double the amount on fake plants if it means they can neglect their tank just a bit longer.

Of course... this is all just a generalization


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a silk plant and 3 real plants I love my silk plant because it is a fake model of my favorite SALT water plant and i can't have that in my FRESH water bowl. am I the only one like that?

Ps I don't still have my .5 gal bowl I now have a 5 gal bowl!:yourock:


----------



## BlackLabelAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

Felessan, I know how you feel. Some plants are better represented by plastic because it will drive you crazy trying to keep them!

Example: Madagascar Lace Plant. Few plants are more beautiful but it really can't get more delicate or expensive or rare-to-find than that! Fish love to eat it and it needs 60-65 (F) water. Or, the plastic one looks the same and requires nothing.

You just need at least one real plant!


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm just saying comparing Americans to Europeans is like comparing apples to oranges!


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

i have all natural plants as personally i cant stand the fake stuff ! planted tanks arent that much work, i dont use CO2 or much fertilizers and mine do great! what you could try is the method im using now in my new setup. using palmfiber peat soaked in chemicult and then capping it with gravel, it provides nutrients via the roots rather than in the water column and use plants that are low mantaince such as the anubias nana, java ferns and mosses.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

ehem some people here are american. Ok i'm canadian...but still


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

I know i only need 1 real plant but the more the merryer!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have to say i am an american and not lazy, Me and my wife own a farm with 3 horses, 15 fish tanks, 3 dog's, 2 pig's, 2 cow's 4 sugar glider's and she has a cleaning business and i have a pressure cleaning business so with all that going on. we have all live plant's plus are betta breeding bussiness plus selling sugar gliders and taking care of horses, cow's all that and still have live plant's we still work and then come home like normal i dont get what your comment was supposed to mean. There's lazy people every where so in the world!!!!

Anyway back to the thread i guess ive been lucky but i just own hardy plant's my 55 and 20 gallon tropical tank's are full of java fern and we never have to do anything it even spreads out and grows bigger we never do anything with it but mabey every 3 or 6 month's it doesnt have to do with lazy or not. I like the fact that my fish are in the most natural inviorment i can make for them. sand with some rocks here and there on the bottom like a pond or river and real plants that breath and are food also its not that hard to take care of them and if there's no pet store there are plenty of places on the net and to tell you the truth you get a better deal on the net because of course pet stores mark it up plus the sellers online will give you more leaves in a bundle like 10 instead of the pet store 4 or 6.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with FloridaBettas, by using live plants you can create a more natural environment for the fish and this in turn can help stress levels and water quality.
And they are beautiful to look at and amazing to watch the fish that show a more natural behavior in a planted tank.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't like that second tank in OP's post. It was taller than it was wide, the fish had to struggle to get to the top and breathe. Yes, the wider tanks take up a little more room and aren't as cool looking. But they're better for your fish.


----------



## BlackLabelAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

Felessan said:


> I know i only need 1 real plant but the more the merryer!


I usually save my biggest tanks for my very large biotype-aquariums. I think it'd be amazing to have a large and diverse planted betta aquarium- my problem is that once I think about doing a 20-gal, I might as well go 55, then I might as well do a whole community!

I wish bettas would survive my southeast Asia tanks, but my school of tiger barbs would give them an immediate "haircut"- ouch! Everything there smaller than a clown loach has to be faster than a tiger barb to survive. Danio's work brilliantly, female bettas are okay if I keep 3 or more together.

I LOVE doing DIY-CO2 planted tanks with bettas and freshwater shrimp- that is, until my betta decides he wants to kill the shrimp!

My next tank is a mixed-community planted 125 or 180 gallon with pressurized CO2. These things just don't pop out of nowhere in Hawai'i, unfortunately, even on O'ahu.


----------



## BlackLabelAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

As for lazy Americans: That's lazy logic. I have travelled the world and I have seen fat, lazy, fit, hard-working, smart, and stupid people belonging to every culture in every country. Take care of yourself and let others worry about others.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol I need live plants! But taking care of a betta and plant is going to be rough when I am back in school.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I had live plants at one time but they didn't do very well.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am broke! I am a kid, could I afford a live plant and it's stuff? NO!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well frogipoi,

If you put a little money aside when you get some then you could probably buy an anubias or amazonsword for cheap(around $7-$8), then let it grow on it's own. it'll be slow but it most likely wont die. Then once you get some more money, just spend about $10-$15 on a fertilizer that will last you at least a couple of months and make your plant grow faster. At least I'm only supposed to use a little in my 5 gallon every week. =] My anubias actually survived in mold and unfertilized for weeks with only the light on and the heater in there. =]

Easy plants are the darker ones and ones in the darkgreen-red zone. = this means that they're low light plants. =]

examples: anubias, javafern, java moss, amazon sword, dwarf lily... those are just my favs though. I'm sure there are others! =]

Aquatic plant care is about as complicated as regular plant care all they need is light and water. =] and they already have all the water they need.XD

unless your growing a bulb. then they need fertilizer, SUNlight, and water. =/


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Someone just drew my attention to this thread, so some late comments. Gralius, your original question is very well taken. Planted tanks have been slow to develop in NA, though they are gaining some now. Some of the responses from other members in this thread show why that is: misunderstanding. Misunderstanding on the benefits of planted aquaria for the fish (and the aquarist through far less maintenance because nature is doing more of it), and misunderstanding on what is and isn't necessary for success.

I have frequently commented in the Aquarium Plants section of this forum on how much easier it is to have successful plants than fish. This works if one simply understands the basics and provides them, just as for successful fish keeping. The two are related.

I (and many of the planted tank members) basically follow a low-tech natural approach, one that I outlined in a 4-part series at the head of the Aquarium Plants section entitled "A Basic Approach to the Natural Planted Aquarium." I would suggest that some of you that haven't should read that series. A few comments made through this thread indicate a fair bit of misunderstanding exists. To start the ball rolling, there is absolutely no need for CO2 in a planted aquarium, provided the light is minimal (significantly less than the 2-3 watts still being incorrectly recommended by some authors), fertilizer is added to ensure the nutrients are available, and everything is in balance. Simplicity is the key to success. And if you want proof, the photos of my aquaria under "Aquariums" below my name on the left will illustrate the approach I recommend. For 20 years I have maintained highly successful tanks like these with an absolute minimum of fuss and bother, far less than the fish require.

Byron.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am getting live plants! Anubias! I will get them in August? or this month.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought you said you were broke. lol


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

well said Byron planted tanks are really not that hard to maintain.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I got money now! $34! I love my mom! *hugs mom*


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was going to say.. Also when i was at petsmart the java fern was 6.50 for 4 plant's inside that tube thing. For fake plastic plants it was 7.50 for 3 of them. Its cheaper and better to buy the java fern..


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

_"Bettas are not fish, they are family..."_
I only have plastic plants cause I am still finding a good silk plant or a live one.


----------



## kakashikage (Jul 14, 2010)

frogipoi, Petco has a large selection of silk plants, although I have no idea what the pricing is (you can look on their website). I still have silk plants because I'm a little bit terrified of live plants. The only store near me with real plants is Petsmart, and several of my friends have had big issues with Petsmart plants having weird problems and causing problems for the fish. (It seems like many of the large chain pet stores aren't actually very knowledgeable about aquatic pets...) Also, despite being a part of the so-called "internet generation" I am still extremely uncomfortable with ordering things online! I much prefer a store, where I can see the item in question in 3 dimensions before I agree to pay any money for it...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My petco doesn't....


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I plan to change my tanks from silk to live, but I'm still researching plants to make I know how to keep them alive. I do two already thou. I brought one a while back and the other sprouted from a bulb. I don't what type of plant it is, but it's PINK. I've always wanted a looking tank, but the real deal can be a arm and a leg.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Jayy said:


> I plan to change my tanks from silk to live, but I'm still researching plants to make I know how to keep them alive. I do two already thou. I brought one a while back and the other sprouted from a bulb. I don't what type of plant it is, but it's PINK. I've always wanted a looking tank, but the real deal can be a arm and a leg.


D,8 You got your dwarf lily bulb to sprout? mine ruined my tank.

Where'd you buy your bulb from?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wal-mart.


----------

